#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  移機及新網址公告

## 狼王白牙

為了讓各位使用者享受更好的服務品質，本站將於民國94年7月15日 星期五
進行主機移機工作，本站於當日上午 9:00 ~ 下午 4:00 左右將短暫關閉; 

移機並不影響各位這段時間的發文, 各位所有的文章也會完整的轉移。

本站將轉移到新主機上, 新的狼之樂園網址為

*http://wolfbbs.net*

這個頂級網域(generic Top Level Domain) 也代表一個永續經營的決心
更新之後連結會顯示在舊論壇位址的網頁上, 屆時請各位使用者更新我的最愛.

----------

